# Seaway Challenge Shoots



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

There are two remaining shoots left - Kingston June 6 and Durham Archers June 20.
Now that I have your attention Durham Archers has secured some Hotel rates at the Travel Lodge 940 Champlain Ave. Oshawa L1J-7A6 905 436 9500.
$85 for a 1 bed room and $89 for 2 bed room. Continental Breakfast included and salt water pool. This offer is only good until the end of May30.
www.travelodgeoshawa.com


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

bump Only a week left for these rates


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Cool, thanks Randy!


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

F/F 3Der said:


> There are two remaining shoots left - Kingston June 6 and Durham Archers June 20.
> Now that I have your attention Durham Archers has secured some Hotel rates at the Travel Lodge 940 Champlain Ave. Oshawa L1J-7A6 905 436 9500.
> $85 for a 1 bed room and $89 for 2 bed room. Continental Breakfast included and salt water pool. This offer is only good until the end of May30.
> www.travelodgeoshawa.com


bump


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Bump!!!


----------

